# 5 Gallon - A work in progress...



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

*Lighting:* Finnex 26w fixture off Ebay

*Substrate:* ADA 'Malaya' Powder

*Hardscape (so far): *x2 ADA Hornwood pieces (xs)

*Plants:* Anubia Nana 'Petite', lilaeopsis brasiliensis, just added Duckweed too to help bring the light levels down.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice and simple, I like it.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks good Daniel, how do you like those stick-on thermometers? Worth it?


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Menace said:


> Looks good Daniel, how do you like those stick-on thermometers? Worth it?


The thermometer serves its purpose...lol. This particular one gives me a 2° margin. I've yet to encounter any issues so long as it is unobstructed.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

One more pic wouldn't hurt....i'm dying to get some inhabitants into it.


----------



## letsgophillyingeneral (Jan 21, 2014)

I have that same 5G tank in my garage and was thinking about cleaning it out. What Finnex light are you using?


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not dosing any CO2, and don't really plan to. We'll see what happens. Otherwise, i'll invest in some DHG.


----------



## hooktor (Jun 6, 2005)

Really beautiful! What are you thinking of stocking it with?


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

letsgophillyingeneral said:


> I have that same 5G tank in my garage and was thinking about cleaning it out. What Finnex light are you using?


It's the Finnex 26w Epoch Cliplight. So far, i like it.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

hooktor said:


> Really beautiful! What are you thinking of stocking it with?


I'm thinking it's going to be a shrimp tank as soon as i can get the plants right. I added some duckweed but apparently the filter likes to force it underwater, causing it all to get stuck in the Blyxxa Aubertii.


----------



## DizzyD (Apr 24, 2013)

What is the brand of that tank. I like the shape.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice lay out for shrimp, lots of viewing room.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Man I love what you did with that tank. I have this tank setup as my puffer tank but I hate it. You actually made it into a viable planted tank by replacing the stock filter and lighting. After I finish getting all my other tanks setup I am most likely going to do something similar so my puffer can have more plants to enjoy.

BTW whoever has this tank and is still using the stock hood be careful of how your cables come out of the back. I force a loop at the top and tape it to the top of the hood to prevent siphoning from the tank. It ruined my brand new floors after a move due to a slow drip coming down the cables.



DizzyD said:


> What is the brand of that tank. I like the shape.


It's a Marineland Eclipse 5. Haven't seen one in a store in a long time but see them on craigslist for dirt cheap and free sometimes.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the positive remarks! I'm still in the trial and error period as I'm not entirely sure that the Blyxxa Aubertii will even make it without carbon supplementation (CO2). I do have some Flourish Excel laying around that I could start dosing. I've just go more than enough dry ferts lying around that it has evolved into somewhat of a chore making sure each tank gets what it needs on certain days.

BTW, I've noticed that I've got my first bit of GSA showing up on the front of the tank. I've upped my phosphate levels as a result and will update as time progresses.

Hopefully the cycling process will settle out soon so I can get some inhabitants into it.

On a side note, I purchased a new Agassizii male to go in my main 20 gallon tank, and moved my Tefe female in to this tank so he could get acclimated. But within an hour I came back to the kitchen to find that she had jumped out. Darn!

The stock cover that this tank came with will not fit at this point because of the addition of the HOB filter. As soon as I can get a dremel kit I can cut the necessary hole to allow it to be used. Evaporation on this tank is somewhat of an issue too being that it is a somewhat small body of water. Avg temp of the tank is 78 and the house sits at about 70.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow your temp is 78 without the lid on? My tank is 76 degrees with it on. Could it be that light? I was thinking an Aquatop Nano-P when I had money and time to follow in your foot steps.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

So I added a bit of frogbit...but it likes to get caught under the filter and behind the light clip. I'm thinking about investing in some water lettuce.


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

looking good


----------



## Em-T (Dec 15, 2013)

i love the look of this tank. about how big is the footprint on it? id love to set one up for my blue cray since her 4g is alil tall for her.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice natural look, I really like how you kept it simple so far


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

what fish are you planning on doing? With that look, i would go with a pea puffer or two and some Pygmy Cory's. Cool tank!


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

Jdiesels said:


> what fish are you planning on doing? With that look, i would go with a pea puffer or two and some Pygmy Cory's. Cool tank!


 I'm not sure at this point! I've just been letting the tank do its own thing, waiting for the ammonia to disappear. The live plants should help, but I've been preoccupied lately and haven't put much more thought into it's occupants. I put a lone Apistogramma Tefe female in the tank and she jumped out pretty much immediately. 



NanoDave said:


> Nice natural look, I really like how you kept it simple so far


 Thank you! I don't plan on doing too much more to it. 




Em-T said:


> i love the look of this tank. about how big is the footprint on it? id love to set one up for my blue cray since her 4g is alil tall for her.


 I'd say 2 sq. ft. max. It sits nicely on my kitchen counter.


----------

